# Phat Fizz Juice Launch & Cloud Comp - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (16/3/17)

*
Join Sir Vape this Saturday the 18th March 2017 for the launch of the Phat Fizz juice line by Because Bubbles Matter.

There will be the usual juice tasting and loads of Phat Fizz sample giveaways. We will also host a cloud comp with some awesome prizes from Sir Vape, Phat Fizz, Haywire & Cotton Bacon.

Flawless Distro from the US will be joining us at the launch & cloud comp on Saturday. They will be bringing through some of their juice lines for tasting in-store on the day.

1st Place: R1500 Sir Vape Voucher & Phat Fizz Hamper
2nd Place: Phat Fizz Hamper, Cotton Bacon & Haywire Products
3rd Place: Phat Fizz Hamper

For cloud comp rules & to register please mail: craig@sirvape.co.za


Saturday 18 March 2017 

Sir Vape
Shop 1 Cowey House
136 Cowey Rd (Problem Mkhize Rd)
Morningside
Durban

9:00am - 1:30pm

Cloud comp starts at 11:00am

See ya there!!!!*​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (18/3/17)

Phat Photos pretty please @Sir Vape and @BigGuy 
Share with us some of the action!


----------



## daniel craig (19/3/17)

Silver said:


> Phat Photos pretty please @Sir Vape and @BigGuy
> Share with us some of the action!









This juice is unbelievably good  Sir Vape's BBM line is a firm favourite to many people and it's no secret why. This Cherry pop and Apple pop is spot on Fizz Pop. You even get that fizzy sherbet centre taste on the exhale. It's such a great tasting juice

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Schnappie (19/3/17)

daniel craig said:


> This juice is unbelievably good  Sir Vape's BBM line is a firm favourite to many people and it's no secret why. This Cherry pop and Apple pop is spot on Fizz Pop. You even get that fizzy sherbet centre taste on the exhale. It's such a great tasting juice


Cant wait to try these out!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

